# Durban Vape Meets and Hang Outs



## TheVapeApe

Hey guys I am fairly new to the Durban Vape Scene and would like to have a meet up with some of the Vapers in and around Durban to smash a coffee, Blow some clouds and just chat about the world of Vape. Please post here if you are going to be going to hang out at any Vape friendly places and are open for myself or other Vapers to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Sir Vape on a Saturday is normally a mini vape meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheVapeApe

Thanks Rob, Will see you there for sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

There's a couple of us floating around now days, I personally only leave my house for work or if it's on fire, and that's only if it's a big fire!

Chat to @Greyz @Sickboy77 @Ugi to name a few!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Some of us local boys will be meeting up sometime next month for a small get together and chat etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Sickboy77 said:


> Some of us local boys will be meeting up sometime next month for a small get together and chat etc...



Should let us know when lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

outlaw_cloud said:


> Should let us know when lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do, will post here once date set


----------



## Greyz

@outlaw_cloud and @vapeape if you guys pm me your numbers I can add you to our little group. That way you will know 1st hand when we meeting 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

So far, @Sickboy77 can correct me, it's looking like the first Sat in July. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Perfect I'll pm you my number now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Sounds great that some of you get together regularly. There are a lot of folks here it would be a pleasure to met. Remembering the days when I hooked up with locals here that were serious firearms folks and met at a user friendly cafe often with firearms in tow for show and tell or to barter trade; a fur trade era group that had monthly 2-3 day weekend outings and a couple of several days long rendezvous every year; and the Corvette club that had weekly meets at one of two different hot rod/muscle car type restaurants and did road rallies together that could be for a day to a week or two to distant states. Those days are gone, but hope that someone takes lots of pictures at VapeCon 2016 to share on the forum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz

outlaw_cloud said:


> Perfect I'll pm you my number now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Schweet I await you PM.


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Greyz said:


> Schweet I await you PM.



Already sent it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

Greyz said:


> Schweet I await you PM.


Ur whatsapp broken again....


----------



## Greyz

Arrrrrgggggghhhhh out of data and flippen no wonder it's been quiet to my replies!


----------



## Greyz

outlaw_cloud said:


> Already sent it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you send the PM via Tapatalk cuz?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Those days are gone, but hope that someone takes lots of pictures at VapeCon 2016 to share on the forum.



There will be more than photo's @Spydro! We will have official photographers and videographers there to record for those that can't make it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

And the stupid Standard bank app wont load me data - give me a few mintues guys will have to do this at an ATM.


----------



## TheVapeApe

Sickboy77 said:


> Some of us local boys will be meeting up sometime next month for a small get together and chat etc...



Awesome Im keen to meet up so will be watching for the date......would also like in on the watsapp group if thats a option


----------



## Nailedit77

TheVapeApe said:


> Awesome Im keen to meet up so will be watching for the date......would also like in on the watsapp group if thats a option


Pm @Greyz your number ad he will add u

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Greyz

Sickboy77 said:


> Pm @Greyz your number ad he will add u


Already added to the group cuz 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Spydro said:


> Sounds great that some of you get together regularly. There are a lot of folks here it would be a pleasure to met. Remembering the days when I hooked up with locals here that were serious firearms folks and met at a user friendly cafe often with firearms in tow for show and tell or to barter trade; a fur trade era group that had monthly 2-3 day weekend outings and a couple of several days long rendezvous every year; and the Corvette club that had weekly meets at one of two different hot rod/muscle car type restaurants and did road rallies together that could be for a day to a week or two to distant states. Those days are gone, but hope that someone takes lots of pictures at VapeCon 2016 to share on the forum.


You can come too if you want @Spydro , board and lodging on me if you're okay sleeping in a bathtub and eating backed beans on toast?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Stosta said:


> You can come too if you want @Spydro , board and lodging on me if you're okay sleeping in a bathtub and eating backed beans on toast?



Thanks for the offer. I'd love to be able to be there for it, meet some of you. But my traveling days are long over (the last ten years of my real working lifetime during the 80's I flew up to 200,000 miles a year plus the many thousands of miles driving). The longest "trip" I take now days is the 25 mile drive round trip to my doctor's clinic four times a year. Everything else in my world is less than 5 miles round trip (food store, post office, liquor store, gal pal, quick stop).


----------



## Stosta

Spydro said:


> Thanks for the offer. I'd love to be able to be there for it, meet some of you. But my traveling days are long over (the last ten years of my real working lifetime during the 80's I flew up to 200,000 miles a year plus the many thousands of miles driving). The longest "trip" I take now days is the 25 mile drive round trip to my doctor's clinic four times a year. Everything else in my world is less than 5 miles round trip (food store, post office, liquor store, gal pal, quick stop).


So what you're saying is we need to organise a vapemeet in Vegas? I'm in!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Stosta said:


> So what you're saying is we need to organise a vapemeet in Vegas? I'm in!



Organized ECC events, Vapefest's, Vape Summits, etc are common here, but I have not gone to any of them. The Strip Casino District has not been part of my world for years.

Rob and Anthea where here in Vegas last year. We had hoped to hook up when they got here, but it didn't happen. They were short on time, I was dealing with issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Organized ECC events, Vapefest's, Vape Summits, etc are common here, but I have not gone to any of them. The Strip Casino District has not been part of my world for years.
> 
> Rob and Anthea where here in Vegas last year. We had hoped to hook up when they got here, but it didn't happen. They were short on time, I was dealing with issues.



I need to attend one or two of the big vape meets in the US... and visit my mate in Vegas!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Rob Fisher said:


> I need to attend one or two of the big vape meets in the US... and visit my mate in Vegas!



I would love to do that too but way too costly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheVapeApe

Stosta said:


> So what you're saying is we need to organise a vapemeet in Vegas? I'm in!



Best Idea I have seen on Ecigs yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheVapeApe

So I want to do a thread where guys can list and rate places to chill and vape in Durban and maybe have some sort of listing criteria like this example
Place: Cubana
Location: Florida Road
Vape Status: Cloud Friendly 
Coffee: Good
Wifi: Good unlimited
Notes: They do a killer breakfast special R25 with a good coffee and they smoke Hookas there indoors and outside so you can blow Clouds not only Vape.

Do you think we should just run this format in this same thread? 
Will be rad to have a list of Durban spots


----------



## Silver

TheVapeApe said:


> So I want to do a thread where guys can list and rate places to chill and vape in Durban and maybe have some sort of listing criteria like this example
> Place: Cubana
> Location: Florida Road
> Vape Status: Cloud Friendly
> Coffee: Good
> Wifi: Good unlimited
> Notes: They do a killer breakfast special R25 with a good coffee and they smoke Hookas there indoors and outside so you can blow Clouds not only Vape.
> 
> Do you think we should just run this format in this same thread?
> Will be rad to have a list of Durban spots



Hi @TheVapeApe 
Please continue here in this thread
You are doing well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheVapeApe

Name: Labella 
Location: Essenwood
Vape Status: two outside sections to vape
Coffee: Good/Bottomless
Wifi: Good unlimited
Notes: They do a breakfast for R25 (With Coffee) and lunch special R50 and they have Bottomless for R20

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

@TheVapeApe nice thread will inbox you my number, if I'm available I will join you guys.


----------



## Nailedit77

TheVapeApe said:


> Name: Labella
> Location: Essenwood
> Vape Status: two outside sections to vape
> Coffee: Good/Bottomless
> Wifi: Good unlimited
> Notes: They do a breakfast for R25 (With Coffee) and lunch special R50 and they have Bottomless for R20


Bottomless for R20 (BEER) IM ALL OVER THAT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheVapeApe

Sickboy77 said:


> Bottomless for R20 (BEER) IM ALL OVER THAT


We can Wish, but its only coffee


----------



## Nailedit77

TheVapeApe said:


> We can Wish, but its only coffee


Ahhhhhh


----------



## Greyz

Mystery Guest confirmed for the 2nd gents 
@Sickboy77 you might have to bring a spare 100ml of juice, this guest has a serious mod and intends on winning the cloud comp!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Lol, no stress


----------



## Stosta

Greyz said:


> Mystery Guest confirmed for the 2nd gents
> @Sickboy77 you might have to bring a spare 100ml of juice, this guest has a serious mod and intends on winning the cloud comp!


Aren't you at least going to give us some more clues?!


----------



## TheVapeApe

Hey guys any more Venues that are Vape friendly you can rate? looking for somewhere to hang and do some work from tomorrow.


----------



## Greyz

Finally! Saturday, 2nd June has arrived and the first of hopefully many mini Vape Meets is today!

A few of us Durbanites decided it was time to meet and put faces to these forum names. It was cold, by Durban standards, as I was traveling up towards Kloof the car showed an outside temp of 16 degrees. It's 9.05 as I rock up at Ohm My e-Cig , Mr Rob Fisher and a few others are already there. Typical bruin owe, late...




This was a very informal vape meet, the purpose was mainly to meet everyone and socialise, with a small cloud competition thrown in for shits and giggles. Our local mixer @Sickboyy77 came through with the prizes for the juice competition and the guys were giving it gears to win the 100ml Cinnamon Ice Cream Donut 1st Prize, 2nd Prize was 50ml of his own Apple Cake and 3rd prize Sickboys Pina Colada.



The Prizes along with some orders of CID (Cinnamon Ice Cream Donut)

Cloud Comp time and below is our winner Dwayne and our judge/mystery guest Mr @Rob Fisher!


Dwayne knocked me out, with my old Mod - dammit! 

Some more pics below of the guys in the comp, as well as some grudge matches after the prizes.










The student surpasses the Teacher  [I'm still convinced he threw the comp]



Rob vs Matt - Rob won with a ceramic coil @30W.... 



Me, getting knocked out by my old mod #sellers remorse The FINALS

After the comp there was a few words thrown around and the mods were back out to settle scores:




Ugen spent alot of time helping everyone out coiling and wicking. Teaching us the tricks he's learnt through the years. 
Thanks for the lesson Sensai Ugi 



Had a mini workshop going on the store counter.



Just beautiful

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Shmick

Looking forward to the next one 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

It was an awesome day, thanks guys and we need to do this again sometime soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

A truly awesome day, despite @Rob Fisher making me look like a little girl, he still fixed my mod, what a winner.

Thanks to you guys for organising this! Loving the Apple Cake @Sickboy77 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Stosta said:


> A truly awesome day, despite @Rob Fisher making me look like a little girl, he still fixed my mod, what a winner.
> 
> Thanks to you guys for organising this! Loving the Apple Cake @Sickboy77 !


Awesome, glad u like it bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## outlaw_cloud

It was an awesome day and it was cold we need to do this again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Greyz

Some more pics, just randoms from the day. I had taken quite a few more pics than these but alot were out of focus. Probably due to amount of vapour in the shop.


Mr Rob Fisher our Cloud Comp Judge and Mystery Guest.
Thanks for coming through @Rob Fisher - it was an honour having you and I hope your enjoying the Pina Colada I won, for you 




Last but not least, our gracious and entertaining host Sean the proud owner of Ohm My e-Cig.
Sean, we cant thank you enough for having hosting us. You have a lovely store and we can't wait to do this all over again. 

Big thanks to:
Sean the Host with the most
@Rob Fisher the Mystery Guest/Judge
@Stosta the Red Beard
@outlaw_cloud the wanted
@Ugi the Sensai
@dwayne19420 the clouder
@TheVapeApe the MitchMeister
@Sickboy77 the mad mixologist
@Shmick 

The others who don't have ecigssa handles need to get them ASAP and I'll tag you. Sean I'm looking at you Sir!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## TheVapeApe

That was a epic meet guys had some great fun and learnt a lot, Chase on Clouders

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

View attachment upload_2016-7-4_15-14-37.jpeg


View attachment upload_2016-7-4_15-14-52.jpeg


2 more pics. These simply refused to be thumbnailed grrrrr

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi

Yoh awesome time at Sean's place. Pleasure was all mine for the lesson in coiling. And no @Greyz ......I never let u win  
Good tym guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Ugi said:


> Yoh awesome time at Sean's place. Pleasure was all mine for the lesson in coiling. And no @Greyz ......I never let u win
> Good tym guys



So tempted to click Disagree 
Thank you Ugi, poor guy you teach full time, we bring you to a vape meet and what do we make you do, teach coiling LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It was a fun morning... and thanks @Sickboy77 for my 100ml of CID and @Greyz for my 30ml bottle of Pina Colada! Gonna vape them both this week coming! I must say I tested the CID (Cinnamon, DOnut and ICe Cream) at the meet and despite me not being a big cinnamon fan the juice was really good... will give it the ceramic coil run through!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz

Rob Fisher said:


> It was a fun morning... and thanks @Sickboy77 for my 100ml of CID and @Greyz for my 30ml bottle of Pina Colada! Gonna vape them both this week coming! I must say I tested the CID (Cinnamon, DOnut and ICe Cream) at the meet and despite me not being a big cinnamon fan the juice was really good... will give it the ceramic coil run through!



Thanks for joining us @Rob Fisher and I hope you enjoy the juices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Great posts @Greyz
Thanks for sharing the pictures and all the info!
Would love to join you guys in Durbs at some point...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Aaaah man looked awesome. Would have loved to have been there but was stuck at the shop. Nice to see Durban vape scene growing. About time another KZN Vape Meet is arranged. Hint hint @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Shmick

Ahh man!
Gonna miss these vibes while away guys!
Gonna have to take what I learnt here and represent

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sick Boy

I would love to join the mailing list for when you guys meet up. I stay on the south coast but I will try to make it to as many meet ups as possible. Who should I pm my number too?


----------



## Nailedit77

Sick Boy said:


> I would love to join the mailing list for when you guys meet up. I stay on the south coast but I will try to make it to as many meet ups as possible. Who should I pm my number too?


Pm me, I'll add u to our dbn whatsapp group.


----------



## Sick Boy

Sickboy77 said:


> Pm me, I'll add u to our dbn whatsapp group.


Thanks dude. I have msg'd you.


----------



## Nailedit77

Sick Boy said:


> Thanks dude. I have msg'd you.


Added u to the group bud


----------



## Sick Boy

Tha


Sickboy77 said:


> Added u to the group bud


Thanks I appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moosa86

Sickboy77 adding Sick Boy???? Wonder if there is any relation

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mini Vape meet in my Kennel today with @Stosta!  Testing the Serpent Mini 25 and others!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Mini Vape meet in my Kennel today with @Stosta!  Testing the Serpent Mini 25 and others!
> View attachment 75869


Was an awesome afternoon! Thanks for letting me play with all your toys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Morning everyone, for those staying in DBN we will be having a vape meet at H2 vape in Durban north tomorrow 29th April. If you are in the area, please pop in and join us for an awesome day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nailedit77

Live feed from our meet yesterday, was an awesome day

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Couple pics from the morning before it started getting busy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ

Sickboy77 said:


> Couple pics from the morning before it started getting busy
> View attachment 93142
> 
> View attachment 93143
> View attachment 93144
> 
> View attachment 93145
> View attachment 93146
> View attachment 93147


That's alot of men in one place lol.

Looks like it was a blast though, I need to find this store.


----------



## Nailedit77

ShamZ said:


> That's alot of men in one place lol.
> 
> Looks like it was a blast though, I need to find this store.


It's in Durban north, next to Fego café (Broadway)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

couple more pics


----------



## Nailedit77

Vape meet on the 1st July at Sirvape, if u in the area come pop in. Gonna be a crazy day, cloud comp and some nice prizes up for grabs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Vape meet on saturday 5 August at sound cafe (wicked juice co) in Ballito, if you free and in the area, pop in and say hi. Huge venu, dj for the day, burger beer specials and some awesome prizes up for grabs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

another awesome dbn vape meet, finally got to meet Andre & Carla

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Sickboy77 said:


> another awesome dbn vape meet, finally got to meet Andre & Carla
> 
> View attachment 103372


Awesome Pic brother! Seriously artistic!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

What a day! DVF events rock!






Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## allykhat

Any vape events in durbz going on soon?


----------



## Nailedit77

allykhat said:


> Any vape events in durbz going on soon?


Next big vape meet is on the 7th October

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mini Vape Meet at @Sir Vape with @antonherbst!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Mini Vape Meet at @Sir Vape with @antonherbst!
> View attachment 170046



It was nice catching up with you while on holiday and looking forward to vapecon 2019. Sounds like its going to be mega epic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Mini Vape Meet at @Sir Vape with @antonherbst!
> View attachment 170046



Lekker @Rob Fisher and @antonherbst !
Lovely to see

Reactions: Like 3


----------

